# Fu Rin Ka Zan of JCK



## slowtyper (Mar 8, 2012)

http://japanesechefsknife.com/FurinkazanW1Series.html

Don't hear much about this brand here. There was an older thread here (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3383-Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan-Wi-another-JCK) but after that not much about them.

Just wondering if anyone else has tried them out since then and what your impressions were. I notice they have a "thick" and "thin" choice when you order. Talk about making decisions even harder.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 8, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 8, 2012)

I was just looking at these earlier today. To make your decision even harder this is getting pretty close in price to the Masamoto KS WA Gyuto.


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2012)

~$80 cheaper for the furinkazan, which is a substantial bit. I'd love to see some reviews of this knife though; white #1, done well, is supposed to be amazing


----------



## labor of love (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually when I look at that line and the prices, I say to myself I could have a Fujiyama konosuke with an ebony handle for just alittle bit more. I know they have their differences, but the Fujiyama line has been praised so much more it seems. I do want to try white #1, and jck forged or yoshihiros are probably a good place to start.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a knife by Fujiwara Teruyasu, though not of this line. The knife is pretty thick, and tends to wedge while cutting root veggies. On the other hand, it takes the sharpest edge I've seen on any of my knives, and this includes the Carter that I have. Fairly flat profile for the one I have. Haven't seen one in this line, so I can't really judge too much on that. All I can say, is for me, I'm going to make mine a project knife to thin out, since it is ridiculously easy to sharpen, and takes an amazing edge. The geometry is something that is suspect IMHO. I remember seeing a thread at some point about this knife, but don't remember much about it other than just a passing interest.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got a Nakiri from this line - which i love. Quite thin, real easy to sharpen and polishes up great. Get really damn sharp fast.
I love it, one of my best purchases imo. 

Though there may be options.


----------



## sel1k1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just noticed JCK offers a thinner :bliss: or thicker opetion now. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the Teruyasu from Epicurean Edge and this one at JCK?


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Fujiwara Teraysau Nashiji Nakiri, which looks a lot like the FRKZ of JCK, same surface texture. I got mine from Japan WoodWorkers several years ago. Sharpens easily, takes a razor sharp edge and holds it well. Food will stick to it, but also slides off easily. Goes thru potatoes very easily, carrots feel soft when cut (no snap from the carrot), etc. Love it for mushrooms, onions, etc that I like to put on steaks, cutting potatoes that stick like crazy to my Kikuichi Carbon Elite Gyuto, etc. Love the Nakiri for the veggies!


----------



## half_hack (Mar 14, 2012)

sel1k1 said:


> I just noticed JCK offers a thinner :bliss: or thicker opetion now. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the Teruyasu from Epicurean Edge and this one at JCK?



yeah, i'm quite curious about the thinner version as well...


----------



## Flee (Mar 27, 2012)

A 240mm thinner option gyuto just arrived yesterday. I will see if I can get some pictures up later initial impressions are very good there seems to be no issues with the finish apart from the not very sharp ootb edge.
This knife seems to run long with a 260mm handle to tip measurement and a 245mm heel to tip measurement. can't wait to get it on the stones and see what edge it takes.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2012)

well its good to hear the 240mm runs long. hopefully it takes an edge as fast as white 2. i read a review where the taper wasnt all too good from handle to tip(still 2mm ish toward the tip). im pretty interested in this line and i commend you for taking the plunge!


----------



## Flee (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes the taper to the tip starts quite late on my knife. It sharpens really fast and cuts really well I've not had any wedging or sticktion problems so far. I like the profile on this blade with quite a long flat section at the back. I did request a flatter profile when I ordered it though so I can't say that all are like this.Overall really liking this knife so far seems the perfect length for me too.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like it is time to bust out the automotive sandpaper and hit that choil and spine up a bit. Thanks for posting pictures and for the price this doesn't seem to be a bad deal considering Fujiwara's knives. Keep us informed with how you like it over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 29, 2012)

Outstanding profile. If I order one I'll certainly make the same request!


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying a "thick" version....anyone know what it would be comparable to? All my knives are lasers so thought I'd try something different.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 29, 2012)

im thinking of trying a thick version too. im willing to bet theres hardly any consistency with the spine's thickness. i bet they run 3+ mm for the 240mm. if i order one im going to get with koki and try and get a 3.3 or so...


----------



## chopitup (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail today. Asked Koki for a thinner, nicer fiished one with a smaller flat spot and he delivered completely, he even sent a picture to confirm. It weighs 5.7oz and is finished very nicely also has a little more belly as I requested since my new Moritaka 270 is plenty flat for that type of work. All in all I think it is pretty awesome that Koki will go so far out of his way to hand pick out a knife for someone. And it doesn't hurt that it was screaming sharp ootb and came in 4 delivery days from Japan.


----------



## chopitup (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the picture Koki sent me before I purchased it. I will try to take some pictures and get them up here sometime, pretty cool once it starts to patina.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 10, 2012)

Chopitup, you're picture isn't working, at least for me that is.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 10, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Chopitup, you're picture isn't working, at least for me that is.


yes please try again. i wanna see the pic!


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 10, 2012)

Right click - copy, paste into window. Worked for me. 

Wasn't a very revealing picture though. Alot like the one on the webstore


----------



## labor of love (Apr 10, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Right click - copy, paste into window. Worked for me.
> 
> Wasn't a very revealing picture though. Alot like the one on the webstore


koki did a great job picking out a knife exactly as he described though. pretty cool. how do the handles feel btw? i dont think anybody has commented one way or the other about the handles.


----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)

Handle feels good. I will take some pictures as soon as I can and post them. I am an active chef so the patina came in nicely in just a day. All in all like labor of love said, I was just amazed at the level of service from Koki and I am sure Rob Babcock will chime in but he seemed pretty impressed with it as well (we work together). PS my particular knife seems finished very well.


----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know what I am doing wrong with the pics...anybody want to help me with that? anyway, yes I am good with the blade being favored towards the left side of the blade and I think I might even like it. also I am sorry for the crappy pictures, it's the best I can do and it made me realize I need to spend some money on a better camera


----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/cheffarzad/20120412?authkey=Gv1sRgCKLi1PTIgbKIdA#5730697395415259570


----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)

well i guess that will do donkey, just linked the picasa


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 12, 2012)

Right click on your images in Picasa, select "Copy Image URL" and then paste those between



tags.


----------



## chopitup (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you johnnychance


----------



## labor of love (Jun 2, 2012)

well due to some inconsistencies with the fu rin ka zan series Ive been corresponding quite a bit with koki in order to get exactly the knife I want. In 30-40 days a new batch will be arriving and from what it sounds like theyre going to be thinner than the past batches. Also, I requested a gyuto without the machi gap and some will be made for those who dislike the gap also. The grinds are 50/50 ish but if youre a lefty like me you can request the closest symetric grind knife they have also. Cant wait to get my hands on. Koki has been great to deal with also. Just wanted to pass the word along.


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys, bringing another one back from the dead! 
Just curious to hear what the verdict is on these after people have ahead some more time using these??? 
For those of you who have 'em, would you recommend them as a solid choice in this price range?
Look forward to the comments, thanks.


----------



## ntsour (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a small petty a few months ago. My references are a Takeda gyuto, Shigefusa nakiri, Mizuno cleaver, Masamoto suji that I own (wll carbons) together with a CCK, Sbibazi and a few european knives. 

In terms of sharpness it is up there with the big four. I could say that I get better edges with it than the Masamoto. Difficult to say about the rest.

In term of easiness to sharpen, it is the easiest of all. Actually touch ups, even with an Ikea ceramic rod, are a breeze. It gets shaving sharp with just two-three swipes. 

Edge retention, I cannot really judge. It doesn't get that much use and I sharpen often. But definitely worse than the Mizuno, Takeda, more or less the same as the Masamoto.

Profile, grind performance. Cannot comment a lot, being a petty I am not asking a lot from it. I did ask for the thin version which is ok, probably not than thin if you are used to things like Takeda. 

Fit&Finish. A little bit rough, some sloppy polishing and grind marks here and there around the edge. Nothing serious, after sharpening a few times they have disappeared.

I like a lot how it looks. Gets a wavy patina around the edge that looks nice and goes well with the whole hammered look.

I was not expecting much. My primary objective was a Mizuno cleaver at that purchase, I ordered without any research to take advantage of common shipping. But it certainly delivered more and I expected and I am happy with it. For me it was good value.


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated.


----------

